# NFAA 3D Rules



## huntmup (Mar 24, 2003)

I've been looking for the NFAA 3D rules on www.nfaa-archery.org and can't find any clear & concise rules....

I'd like to see what is & is NOT allowed - for instance - can there be multiple adult stakes (trad, bowhunter & open for instance..??)?

I'm going to help put on a shoot in August & I'd like to lengthen things out if I could - too much 20 yard shooting going on around here...

Thanks!

SMO


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

You need to get a copy of the NFAA 2005/2006 Constitution & By-Laws
Complete Constitution of the NFAA. Contains equipment regulations, shooting rules, rounds, membership information for both individuals and clubs or pro shops

It is avaliable directly from the NFAA.

Darrel


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I was not aware that the NFAA shot 3D.


----------



## huntmup (Mar 24, 2003)

*They do...*

But not as well (IMHO) as the other orgs (ASA/IBO). IMHO the counting of x's as 11's (or 12's) adds a lot to the game and having mulitiple shooting stakes does as well...

The NFAA should re-vamp the website to include the rules - one shouldn't have to write the org to get the info - they want you to come shoot the national championship (NFAA Unmarked 3D in Yankton SD) but I don't know what rules I have to abide by...

My $0.02

SMO


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

NFAA DOES have multiple stakes, with the max being approx. 50yds.....just like IBO does. :wink:


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

HUntmup, YOU as a member of any organization should always have an updated copy of the rules and regulations for that organization as your very own personal copy! Then you will NEVER be misinformed! :wink: Ken


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Basic NFAA 3-D Unmarked rules
This is not a complete list and is not word for word exact as in the rule book.
I did this just for a quick reference

NFAA unmarked 3-D has 
the same equipment rules, divisions and shooting styles as any other NFAA
tournament

280 fps rule + 3% = 288 fps
80 pound draw weight max

Adult stakes shoot 50 yard max
Traditional shoot the blue stake 40 yard max
Youth same blue 40 yard max
Cubs shoot the black stake 25 yard max.

Binoculars and spotting scopes allowed.
No range finders allowed

Center 12 rings,10 - 8 - 5 scoring

*Arrows can not be touched in the target until all arrows are scored and recorded.*

All first place ties will be shot off in "sudden death" style. 
One arrow closest to the center of the twelve ring, wins
Highest # of 12's breaks all other ties.

witnessed bounce outs are reshot.
deflected arrows score where they lie.
Shot through arrows still in the target can be pushed back and scored.

two minute time limit at the stake
After the first warning of the day. a five point penalty will be taken from that targets score.

All score cards must be signed as correct by both score keepers and shooter


----------



## Dano240 (Jan 25, 2004)

*nfaa 3-D*

Everytime i shoot a NFAA 3-D around here it is always marked yardage. i have never seen one that was unmarked


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*Jarlicker*

At some of our state NFAA touneys, Bowhunter classes and Bare Bow shoot from the 40 yd stakes as well. Is this not the rule??
Nationals is coming up, and getting any INFO on questionable equipment rulings or shooting stakes from the NFAA is a PATHETIC JOKE! :angry: 
I have e-mailed numerous times on my rest question with absolutely NO responce at all. :sad: 
It would be DAM nice to know how the rules at Nationals will be, as far as stakes and my rest/arrow length goes......but the NFAA "contact us" line is a friggen joke....all the states I shoot in say I'm good to go....but the NFAA wont even respond.
Sorry for *****ing....if you know someone who can get an ANSWER, please PM me. 
This has been on-going since last September.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hollowpoint , what type of bow setup are you shooting and what type of rest are you using.


----------



## huntmup (Mar 24, 2003)

*Interesting...*

Interesting... I see at least one other person feels similar to me wrt getting the 'rules' and info from the NFAA...

I didn't realize there was any verbiage to the 12 ring or to the color of stakes - that's essentially how I'd like to run our August shoot - stretch out the 'open' guys but give the Youth/Cub/Trad guys a shot with shorter yardages...

I contacted the NFAA today to attempt to get 3D rules - we'll see what shows...

One thing of note - some (several - or many maybe even...) of our club 3D targets don't have 12 rings - shortsighted by some years ago maybe but now what's a guy to do...??

Thanks for the input

SMO


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Hollowpoint , what type of bow setup are you shooting and what type of rest are you using.


Bare Bow....and the rest is a Trophy Ridge Drop Zone.
If I need the flipper/plunger for Nationals, thats fine.....but it would be nice to know for sure BEFORE I get there.  
The shooting stakes are a secondary point, but it would nice to know what to expect at a National event.

huntmup....last I saw (in a rule book) there were different stakes, and scoring was 10-8-5, as far as I know that is still how it is.


----------



## foggyturtle (May 15, 2005)

Aren´t the NFAA-Rules almost the same as the IFAA´s?


----------



## Oly1 (Jun 8, 2002)

*NFAA 3D rules , Hollowpoint*

Have you checked with your state Director, he has a copy of the current rule book. There was a revision of some of the rules since last year..The classes are the regular NFAA classes and divisions.. If your NFAA Barebow legal then you will be OK..
Your NFAA director isoug Tate, [email protected], Ph 406-494-4393. Your NFAA Councilman is Bill Tiddy, [email protected], 406-475-3569 also from Montana,
South Dakota is Jackie Meissenheimer, [email protected]

Oly


----------



## Salt Grass Mama (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm not sure about NFAA, but we had a TFAA 3-D shoot at our range and the one rule I remember that was different than most 3-D shoots was NO whisker biscuits. I use a whisker biscuit for hunting and have no desire to change my rest for one shoot. I (like many others) have only one bow, so I can't shoot NFAA or TFAA sanctioned shoots unless I want to change my equipment. I don't like sighting in enough to want to change rests for one shoot, and I like my whisker biscuit.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

You can shoot a WB in NFAA...you just have to shoot in open class, not bowhunter.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

DZ's are allowed in Bowhunter, so hopefully they will be in Bare Bow too.  
I wonder why WB's are not allowed in Bowhunter?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*NFAA 3-D rules*

Ok people, I will help you out with a location that will give you a rule book that you can down load, only remember that since the rules are 2003/2004 there might be some differences. Like you have been informed by another reply YOU NEED TO CONTACT YOUR STATE DIRECTOR TO VERIFY THE INFO...
It is only a few bucks to purchase a constitution/bylaws from HQ. And for the person how bragged on the other organizations (3-D) most of there rules where borrowed from the NFAA in some form or another, before you start attacking the NFAA you need to do some research on what Archery Organization has done more to protect your hunting rights and promoted Archery than any other. I'll give you 3 guesses (ASA, IBO.... NFAA) and the 1st 2 don't count.. Before you start slamming my reply "GET INVOVLED AS I HAVE OVER THE LAST 30 YEARS".. You'all have a good shooting weekend and for those that are going you can find me in South Dakota in July..


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*NFAA 3-D rules*

Sorry, left out the most important info
NFFA web site go to Archery links, scroll down to Southeast section, look for NFAA rules. You will find the 3-D rules in the same section.


----------

